# Psychologist vs Psychiatrist



## lissette

I'm attempting to get treatment for the first time ever. Who should my first visit be to - a psychologist or psychiatrist?


----------



## livingnsilence

It depends on what you think the cause of your anxiety is. If you are pretty much certain it's genetic/biochemical go to the psychiatrist first. If you think you SA is a result of some trauma, bullying, family isues, ect. you probably want to go to a psychologist first because you might not need meds. If you're not sure what the cause of your SA is you might want to go to a psychologist first because they might be able to help you determine the cause. To warn you though, in my expierence, if you are going to a psychiatrist and not seeing a psychologist, they tend to think you're just looking for a quick fix, or looking to score some drugs and they tend to be really pushy and constantly ask you why you aren't attending therapy and tell you that you should start therapy. I honestly find therapy useless for me because my SA is genetic more than likely, and the only reason I go is to please the doctors and b/c my sister threatened to tell my mom about my BDD and alcohol problems if I didn't start therapy.


----------



## dyssomnia

hi i went to a psychologist first, but only because i was able to get 5 visits for free, i don't think i'd pay for the visits. it's nice to get a professional input, but honestly i don't think she has told me or revealed to me anything that i haven't already known. i don't know if it's the same for all, but she usually gives me "homework" which is like a questionnaire about anxiety and different situations and you have to rate yourself, or something similar, then we talk about it the next visit. it's basically trying to cure your anxiety without the use of meds if you want to think of it that way. 

so it's up to you if you feel you need to talk and vent and share info with someone who is there to listen, or if you want to try meds because just talking doesn't help. 

my experience has been that the psychologist helps me feel and think more positive and feel less lonely. but in the long run it doesn't help with the root (genetics, chemistry, up-bringing, whatever) of the problem... :stu


----------



## lissette

Thanks for the input guys. Yes, I believe the cause is genetic in my case. I'm pretty sure my mom has had it all her life. I don't want to have to suffer through life the way she has.


----------



## dontcare

I'd say to go to the psychologist first. Many psychologists not only do therapy with you, they also work with your psychiatrist, are able to suggest various treatments ... A psychologist spends an hour a week with you, on average, while a psychiatrist only sees you for 10 minutes once in a while. It can only work to your advantage to have a professional who knows you better.

Besides, medication on its own is usually not enough. I think the general concensus nowadays is that SA is not a chemical imbalance. Yes meds can make life easier - but it's because they lower your anxiety so you can work on your therapy, to truly overcome your SA. I shudder to think that there are people only taking medication, never bothering to strike at the root of the problem.


----------



## millenniumman75

Either, but only psychiatrists can prescribe medications.


----------



## lissette

I'm really hoping to avoid the drugs, hoping therepy will do the trick.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

I would suggest a psychologist because if you take pills you might get fat like I did on antidepressant medication.


----------



## yakubu

lissette said:


> I'm attempting to get treatment for the first time ever. Who should my first visit be to - a psychologist or psychiatrist?


neither


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful

livingnsilence said:


> It depends on what you think the cause of your anxiety is. If you are pretty much certain it's genetic/biochemical go to the psychiatrist first. If you think you SA is a result of some trauma, bullying, family isues, ect. you probably want to go to a psychologist first because you might not need meds. If you're not sure what the cause of your SA is you might want to go to a psychologist first because they might be able to help you determine the cause. To warn you though, in my expierence, if you are going to a psychiatrist and not seeing a psychologist, they tend to think you're just looking for a quick fix, or looking to score some drugs and they tend to be really pushy and constantly ask you why you aren't attending therapy and tell you that you should start therapy. I honestly find therapy useless for me because my SA is genetic more than likely, and the only reason I go is to please the doctors and b/c my sister threatened to tell my mom about my BDD and alcohol problems if I didn't start therapy.


_*:ditto,

I've gone to see a counselor at my school who's not even a licensed psychologist, but it helped to at least talk to someone if nothing else. Unfortunately I can't afford to go see a licensed psychologist, but I'd personally see a psychologist before a psychiatrist 'cause I don't want them just to prescribe me a drug and be done with me. But yeah, I agree with what livinginsilence said.*_


----------

